# Header für meine HP



## Blackylein (17. September 2005)

Hi!

 Für meine HP hab ich einen Header gebastelt. http://www.hak-baden.at.tf 
 EIn Freund von mir meinte ich sollte ihn noch bunter machen, da er etwas düster wirkt
 irgendwie hab ich aber keine Ahnung was genau ich daran noch ändern könnte. 

 Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen.
 Vielen Dank schon im Vorhinein. 

 LG
 Blackylein


----------



## schutzgeist (17. September 2005)

Die Schrift wird ziemlich düster. Versuch sie doch mal mehr hellblauer zu machen.
Evtl. die Kontur des Männchens und der Sonne noch etwas stärker.
Dazu kommt, das es rechts einfach nur schwarz ist 
Btw: Sind die beiden komischen weißen 'Tupfen' an den Ecken Absicht?


----------



## Blackylein (17. September 2005)

Ok. Ich versuch mal deine Vorschläge.
  Diese weißen Tupfen sind ganz misterös  die sind ein Mal da hin gekommen, keiner weiß warum und jetzt gehen sie nicht mehr weg


----------



## Blackylein (17. September 2005)

Die Sonne und das Mäxchen gehen nicht noch stärker. Die Schrift hab ich jetzt heller gemacht. [siehe Anhang voriger Post]


----------



## Mamphil (17. September 2005)

Ich erkenne im Header überhaupt nichts! Du kannst garantiert die Elemente mit helleren und kontrastreicheren Farben gestalten!

Mamphil


----------



## regurge (17. September 2005)

oder so ähnlich .. mit der Maus nicht so einfach zum schreiben .. :>


----------

